# Jozef



## Eva Maria

Dutch Forum Members,

I'd like to know the diminutive or diminutives of the name "Jozef" in your language.

I want to give a surprise to a half-Dutch friend!

Dank je wel!

Eva Maria


----------



## Eáránë

Hello

the diminutive for Jozef is *Jozefje*
However, in Flemish dialects people often say *Jozefke*

Greetz
Eáránë


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Eáránë said:


> Hello
> 
> the diminutive for Jozef is *Jozefje*
> However, in Flemish dialects people often say *Jozefke*
> 
> Greetz
> Eáránë


Do you ever say *"Jozefy"*?


----------



## Joannes

No, seriously. In Belgium colloquial variants for *Jozef* are *Jos* and *Jef*. I don't know if they are _that_ common in the Netherlands (for *Jos* probably also with a different pronunciation: /yos/ instead of our /jos/ with <j> pronounced the French way). Less common in Belgium is *Joos*, but maybe that's more common in the North?

*Jos* and *Jef* occur quite often with diminutive suffix in Flanders: *Joske*, *Jefke*. But again I cannot tell to what extent *Jozefje* (*Josje*, *Jefje*, *Joosje*) occurs in the Netherlands.

Noorderburen, help me out.


----------



## Eva Maria

Eáránë said:


> Hello
> 
> the diminutive for Jozef is *Jozefje*
> However, in Flemish dialects people often say *Jozefke*
> 
> Greetz
> Eáránë


 
E,

I should have suspected that it would end in "je", ha ha ha.

Thank you for the other version as well!

Dank je wel voor je helf! (Me parece que no es muy correcta...)

EM


----------



## Joannes

Chazzwozzer said:


> Do you ever say *"Jozefy"*?


 
I see what you mean. No, we don't. (Little time, more explanation to be given some other time when asked for. )

@ EM: almost, it's *hulp*.


----------



## Eva Maria

Joannes said:


> Hehe. Yeah, you could go for *Yussuf*, why not. Is 'his other half' Turkish by any chance?
> 
> No, seriously. In Belgium colloquial variants for *Jozef* are *Jos* and *Jef*. I don't know if they are _that_ common in the Netherlands (for *Jos* probably also with a different pronunciation: /yos/ instead of our /jos/ with <j> pronounced the French way). Less common in Belgium is *Joos*, but maybe that's more common in the North?
> 
> *Jos* and *Jef* occur quite often with diminutive suffix in Flanders: *Joske*, *Jefke*. But again I cannot tell to what extent *Jozefje* (*Josje*, *Jefje*, *Joosje*) occurs in the Netherlands.
> 
> Noorderburen, help me out.


 
Joannes,

WOW!!! So many? I won't decide myself which one to choose!

The poor fellow is half Dutch half Portuguese. I usually call him "De Vliegende Duitsman - O Português Caminhante", ha ha ha.

He used to live in Breda, so I'll use the Nederlandse ones.

Dank je wel voor je helf! (Sigo creyendo que no es correcta..)

Eva Maria


----------



## jippie

Joannes said:


> In Belgium colloquial variants for *Jozef* are *Jos* and *Jef*. I don't know if they are _that_ common in the Netherlands (for *Jos* probably also with a different pronunciation: /yos/ instead of our /jos/ with <j> pronounced the French way). Less common in Belgium is *Joos*, but maybe that's more common in the North?
> 
> *Jos* and *Jef* occur quite often with diminutive suffix in Flanders: *Joske*, *Jefke*. But again I cannot tell to what extent *Jozefje* (*Josje*, *Jefje*, *Joosje*) occurs in the Netherlands.
> 
> Noorderburen, help me out.


 
In the South of the Netherlands (Limburg) we also use *Zef* / *Zefke.*


----------



## cholandesa

Eva Maria,

Oei, cuidado! *De vliegende Duitsman* sounds is also incorrect and sounds too much like the Dutch word for German (which is Duitser)!! It should be *de vliegende Hollander.*

And to correct your thank you: *Bedankt voor je hulp *is really the best way of saying it.

Chau,

Elise


----------



## Eva Maria

jippie said:


> In the South of the Netherlands (Limburg) we also use *Zef* / *Zefke.*


 

Jippie,

Oh, dank por tus aportaciones.

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

cholandesa said:


> Eva Maria,
> 
> Oei, cuidado! *De vliegende Duitsman* sounds is also incorrect and sounds too much like the Dutch word for German (which is Duitser)!! It should be *de vliegende Hollander.*
> 
> And to correct your thank you: *Bedankt voor je hulp *is really the best way of saying it.
> 
> Chau,
> 
> Elise


 
Elise,

Thanks for your correction! I really thought it was correct! (Creo que se me ha notado que Ich kann Deutsch besser als Nederlands!)

Danke je wel voor je help! / Bedankt voor je hulp! (Uuuffff!)

EM


----------



## cholandesa

EM - Sí se notó, pero lo más importante es que estás intentando! 

Saludos a mi hermana en Madrid la próxima vez que estás por allí!

Elise


----------



## Eva Maria

cholandesa said:


> EM - Sí se notó, pero lo más importante es que estás intentando!
> 
> Saludos a mi hermana en Madrid la próxima vez que estás por allí!
> 
> Elise


 
Elise,

Tu español es bueno. ¿Puedo corregirte unos pequeños detalles?

".... pero lo más importante es que lo intentas." / ".... la próxima vez que estés por allí."

Precisamente de vliegende Hollander vive en Madrid!

EM


----------



## cholandesa

Gracias EM, siempre lo aprecio cuando me corrigen.. mi enamorado casí no lo hace!!



Elise


----------



## Eva Maria

cholandesa said:


> Gracias EM, siempre lo aprecio cuando me corrigen.. mi enamorado casí no lo hace!!
> 
> 
> 
> Elise


 

Es que los hombres son sosos por naturaleza (Don't make me translate this into Dutch, not even into Deutsch).

You're welcome anytime, Elsie!ç

Hasta la vista!

EM


----------



## cholandesa

Hahahahaha... ojalá que sea tan soso que nunca le dará las ganas de entrar en esta página y leer eso!



Chau, saludos de Perulandia!


----------

